# ADA Thermometer



## NeilW (4 Aug 2009)

Anyone know where to get hold of one, or similar glass/minimal looking thermometer?
Thanks, Neil


----------



## glenn (4 Aug 2009)

a quick search on google, http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_product/173_index.html
i never new ADA had a range of thermomertes, they look pretty cool, sorta like a lilly pipe.
they do sell them but i dont think you can buy that sertain one from that site i beleive thats just a product list.


----------



## TDI-line (4 Aug 2009)

Probably the Green Machine, one of the site sponsors, they do look nice though.


----------



## samc (4 Aug 2009)

i was just thinking where i could get one from too. they are pretty smart and will suite rimless tanks great. i looked on TGM a while ago and they dont have them on the site. maybe if you rang them they might get them


----------



## glenn (4 Aug 2009)

i had a look on TGM, they only have one   (of that i could find) they will probably get one on for you if you can get it from anywhere else.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Aug 2009)

Dennerle do some small thermometres for their nano range, google search for Dennerle Nano Therm.


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Aug 2009)

If you order it from TGM then no doubt they will get you one in with their next ADA delivery, if they aren't prepared to sell you the one they have?


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2009)

TGM had two in the glass ADA cabinet when I was there yesterday so give them a ring.  I think one was about Â£15.99 and the other a couple of quid more.  depends on the glass thickness of your tank but dont hold me to the pricing as its only from memory!  Really want one for my 90cm when it arrives as they look uber cool


----------



## NeilW (5 Aug 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I just emailed up TGM and hopefully I'll get an answer and see what they have to say.  I've bought a few bits off them before and they seemed a helpful bunch!


----------



## NeilW (6 Aug 2009)

They said they would order me in one from Japan!


----------



## samc (6 Aug 2009)

sweet! 

how much are they neil?


----------



## NeilW (6 Aug 2009)

They didn't say but I think they're going for Â£15.99 or so rrp, no more than Â£20 which is pretty good seeing as other ADA glassware costs a fortune.  By the looks of it they have the odd one in their store but they're not online.


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Aug 2009)

ADA has 2 types of thermo. WH ones which has white background behind it and CL ones which are clear. I was affraid that CL will be unreadable in a full glass tank. But you know i use it a few months ago and since that time i just love it   

before that i did not liked too much my thermo. but since i have it i check daily how the cardinals are doing in this warm summer 

There are various sizes. But if you pick the right one this nicely fits to your glass. And you can say bye forever to the floating thermos in the aquarium tanks   

There are many stuff which ADA not brings to Europe. Or just a few pieces sometime. Do not worry to order anything from the japanese site. If it is not available in the EU they will ship it from Japan. (takes time but you will have it in a month or so)





We're ADA Hungary so i have a bit of an overview how it works. www.greenaqua.hu

Just Ping TGM whenever you need one they will get them to you.


----------

